# Homebrew Bounty 2011: Results & Winners



## Costello (Jul 7, 2011)

The GBAtemp 2011 Homebrew Bounty has come to a glorious end. We have finished calculating the rankings and the results can be found further below. This has been a major success:

Nearly 60 projects were submitted in this edition, either new projects or major updates
There was nearly $5,500 up for grabs in multiple categories
A selection of about 30 judges cast their votes. Judges were selected among the members and staff. Full list disclosed further below.
Without further ado, here are the results you are all waiting for!




*Nintendo DSi Homebrew. $2,785 in donations!*





First prize: DSx86 by Pate* $1,500*




Second prize: A7800DS emulator by alekmaul *$750*




Third prize: Atari 5200 emulator by alekmaul *$300*




Fourth prize: StellaDS by alekmaul *$150*




Fifth prize: GBA emulator for DS/DSi by ichichfly *$85*



Spoiler: Full details



1. DSx86 (DSi Entry) (25 points)
2. A7800DS emulator (DSi Entry) (19 points)
3. Atari 5200 Emulator (DSi Entry) (16 points)
4. StellaDS V1.2 (DSi Entry) (12 points)
5. GBA emulator for DS(i) (DSi Entry) (7 points)
6. Project Legends DS (DSi Entry) (4 points)
7. DSi Homebrew Channel (requires sudokuhax) (DSi Entry) (4 points)
8. Sandbox Engine DS-DSi (DSi Entry) (2 points)


 





*Supercard DSTWO Homebrew. $300 in donations!*





First prize: BAGPlug by BassAceGold *$150*




Second prize: DS2x86 by Pate *$100*




Third prize: A7800DS2 by alekmaul *$50*



Spoiler: Full details



1. BAGPlug (SCDS2 Entry) (68 points)
2. DS2x86 (SCDS2 Entry) (67 points)
3. A7800DS2 emulator (DSTWO entry) (44 points)
4. iMenu (SCDS2 Entry) (40 points)
5. libBAG (SCDS2 Entry -- Coding Library) (15 points)
6. Nyan Cat for DSTwo (SCDS2 Entry) (5 points)








*Nintendo DS Homebrew. $1,235 in donations!*





First prize: Space Impakto DS by relminator *$700*




Second prize: Arsenal by smealum *$375*




Third prize: Fireworlds by Dirbaio *$160*




Spoiler: Full details



1. Space Impakto DS (DS Entry) (60 points)
2. Arsenal (DS Entry) (57 points)
3. Fireworlds - A DS platformer/puzzle game. (DS Entry) (51 points)
4. Mind Maze (W.I.P) (DS Entry) (32 points)
5. Chronoclon (WIP) (DS entry) (30 points)
6. RedTemple (DS Entry) (25 points)
7. EarthShakerDS (DS Entry) (18 points)
8. NCIS "Around The World" (DS Entry) (13 points)
9. MIDIControl DS v2 (DS Entry) (13 points)
10. devkitARM (DS Entry -- Development) (11 points)
11. Super Smash Bros Crash! DS Demo 9 Version (WIP) (DS Entry) (9 points)
12. Boondoggle (DS Entry) (8 points)
13. Back From Ashes WIP (DS Entry) (8 points)
14. Mr.Robot and his robot factory (DS Entry) (8 points)
15. Robot Unicorn Attack DS (DS Entry) (7 points)
16. DS App Studio (DS Entry -- PC Software) (6 points)
17. DSLiero (DS Entry) (3 points)
18. MCinfoDS (DS entry) (3 points)
19. Bible for NDS (3 points)
20. TanksDS (WIP) (DS Entry) (3 points)
21. Gaia DS (WIP) (DS Entry) (3 points)
22. homebrew nyan (DS Entry) (2 points)
23. Cherophobe (DS Entry), First Person Shooter (1 points)
24. ChatMe (DS Entry) (1 points)








*Nintendo Wii Homebrew. $533 in donations!*





First prize: ModMii for Windows by XFlak *$311*




Second prize: Descent by tueidj *$161*




Third prize: Toy Wars Wii by davidgf *$61*




Spoiler: Full details



1. ModMii for Windows (Wii Entry -- PC Software) (23 points)
2. DESCENT (Wii Entry) (22 points)
3. Toy Wars Wii Version (Wii Entry) (19 points)
4. SpaceShip Omega (Wii entry) (18 points)
5. Mr. Sitwell in Turbo WC Magical Adventure (Wii Entry) (15 points)
6. Project Panic! (Wii Entry) (13 points)
7. CorsixTH (Wii Entry) (12 points)
8. ohneswanzenegger (Wii Entry -- PC Software) (8 points)
9. Piirates (Wii Entry) (7 points)
10. arCard+WII (Wii Entry) (6 points)
11. SmashStack PAL/KOR (Wii Entry) (6 points)
12. nandExtract (Wii Entry -- PC Software) (5 points)
13. Cherophobe (Wii Entry) (4 points)
14. PadSend for DS/Wii (PC Application) (2 points)
15. wbfs2fat (Wii Entry -- PC Software) (2 points)







*GBAtemp Special Prize. $543 in donations*





Special Prize: Wood R4/RPG by ywg *$543*

The winner of the GBAtemp Special Prize has been selected through a discussion with members of the GBAtemp community staff. There were multiple projects suggested for this prize and it was particularly difficult to choose. We eventually selected the Wood project by YWG in spite of the excellent quality of competitors. Congratulations to everyone for making this a hard pick!


All winners are invited to communicate their PayPal address to me by PM. Payments will be sent immediately.



 
We would like to address our thanks once again to everyone for their contribution to the bounty!

First, congratulations to all homebrew developers for the fantastic projects that have been created or updated for this competition. Without you none of this would even be possible in the first place!
A big round of applause for everyone that donated to the bounty! That includes us GBAtemp (over $2,500), 0ShippingZone.com ($200), Realhotstuff.com, Spikey and his wife Mikki ($25), Cyan ($100), DSCartShop.com ($200), Funem ($15), Ryukouki ($5), 431unknown ($50), Rydian ($10), Danny600kill ($5), Evo.lve ($10), Team Cyclops ($2,000!), jlf278 ($25), and CannonFoddr ($100).
Finally, many thanks to all our judges, it's taken them quite a bit of time to test out all those projects on various systems! Kudos to A Gay Little Catboy, Another World, Antoligy, Bladexdsl, Chanser, Cid2mizard, Cyan, Dragonlord, FAST6191, GH0ST, Guild McCommunist, Jakob95, Joe88, jurassicplayer, Linkiboy, luke_c, Minox_IX, phoenixgoddess27, raulpica, Rockstar, Rydian, Schlupi, Tanveer, thegame07, thieves like us, tinymonkeyt, tj_cool, Tonitonichopchop, Tux', Urza, VatoLoco, wiiman123, ywg, and [M]artin.
And of course thank YOU for reading and supporting us. This was probably the last Homebrew Bounty that GBAtemp ever holds... unless homebrew becomes possible on future platforms! Stay tuned!


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners. Voting was difficult. There were so many great projects. We really feel that the Bounty was a huge success. Thanks to everyone who contributed!

Perhaps next year we can do a "retro" compo, DS will be retro by then? lol.

-Another World


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(shame some of the one's I wanted to win didn't make the top 3 - but at least most of 'em were actually in runners up - Minemaze & iMenu in 4th place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Still I must agree that most of those in the top 3 definitely deserve it - was some stiff competition among the runner ups


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratz winners.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was a great bounty. I enjoyed to test all those great homebrews.

Just a special dedication to ichichfly who never stopped to code his surprising gba emulator for dsi.
I'm glad he get some cash, now he can buy a flashcart to continue his project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to all the gbatempers involved in this bounty !


----------



## Cid2mizard (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners.

Special congratulations to Alekmaul, which is awarded four times.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a shame Arsenal got beaten, I felt that it was near professional quality. And also nice to see BAGPlug picking up the first prize for the DSTWO category, it really makes the DSTWO experience a lot more enjoyable (and in particular if removes the dual menus).

Judging was a pretty enjoyable process, so thanks for all your hard work, and congrafs! :>


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to Alekmaul and Mr ywg. You're the greatest.


----------



## Modariffic.com (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations everyone and a special shout out to Relminator who worked very hard on Space Impakto!


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks to all who competed as well as gbatemp for hosting what may be the last big hurrah for DS homebrew.


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2011)

I am a bit disappointed that EarthShakerDS and RedTemple didn't win anything. Both are really well polished Homebrews. RedTemple being pretty original as well.

-Another World


----------



## Cyan (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for all those great homebrew I could test (I wouldn't have test all of them if it weren't for the bounty).
I discovered great games and enjoyed some as much as retail games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulation to all the winners and thank you to all participant.
Even if you didn't win, there were a lot and it was hard to rank them.
I would have like a result a bit different, but that's the hazard of a vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope to see updates to homebrew which were still beta or have room for improvements


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm going to have to try these out now!
I was slightly disappointed though with the DSi / DStwo homebrew, I would have liked to see something more original that makes use of the extra features, rather than just an emulator.
But still, very well done!


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Congratulations! I'm going to have to try these out now!
> I was slightly disappointed though with the DSi / DStwo homebrew, I would have liked to see something more original that makes use of the extra features, rather than just an emulator.
> But still, very well done!



What? *ALL* of the DSTwo stuff used the extra features! There was no chooice, its impossible to run DSTwo .plg files without using those features. I agree about the DSi HB though, almost everything was an emulator.

-- It would be nice to see a detailed breakdown of how each entry received its score though.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 7, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean use the extra features innovatively, not just to allow the use of emulators.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2011)

i knew ModMii and descent would win hands down


----------



## Cyan (Jul 7, 2011)

For anyone who want to try the homebrew and didn't have them yet, you can download homebrew packs.

For the moment I'm linking to the Wii Homebrew pack I made, it's a "ready to play" pack.






Wii Homebrew pack - ready to play (128MB)
Extract the content to the root of your SD card and everything will be set correctly.
Run the homebrew from your homebrew channel.

Extra data Included: Theme Hospital Demo game file, Sound patch files for descent and CorsixTH.
Data Not included: Copyrighted Descent or Theme Hospital full game file.

Note: Don't use USB, some games have hard coded SD path.





Sound patch only for Descent and CorsixTH. (24MB)
Extract to the root of your SD card.


----------



## relminator (Jul 7, 2011)

Damn! I'm shaking while typing this guys!  Thanks!!!

I'm gonna buy a 3DS!!!!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

relminator said:
			
		

> Damn! I'm shaking while typing this guys!  Thanks!!!
> 
> I'm gonna buy a 3DS!!!!



Enjoy it, you've earned it.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone who participated and/or won. 

Nice to see the money I donated is going towards someone who truly deserves it.

This bounty was great, enjoyed testing (and getting frustrated at) all the homebrew.


----------



## SolidMario7 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Well worth coming out of lurking.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all of the winners. I had a lot of fun testing out the DStwo homebrew entries, and I'm glad I could be a part of this great event.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to the winners

there was some impressive DS homebrew out there, it was pretty tough voting on them


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 7, 2011)

;O;



Spoiler



Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## smealum (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, I can't say I didn't want to win but losing to relminator is good in my book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and I say losing but since I'm second I still win stuff so it's not like I really lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
So congratulations to relminator, you deserved to win, and congratulations to all other winners ! (especially alekmaul who's going to be rich now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratz to all winners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well deserved.
Was fun testing out all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Usually, I dont go too deep when it comes to homebrew, but testing these changed my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
There are some really cool stuff out there.


----------



## pigonthetree (Jul 7, 2011)

congratulate!


----------



## signz (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners, you really deserved to win (hell, if you think about it, everyone did).

Also, congratulations to Costello and crew for doing such a successful homebrew bounty (there were some really nice new projects) and I also hope that now, that the bounty is done, the developers DO continue to work on their projects to make them even better.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 7, 2011)

A big thanks to all the great entrants, the judges, those who donated and those who bought the GBAtemp SCDS2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				relminator said:
			
		

> Damn! I'm shaking while typing this guys!  Thanks!!!
> 
> I'm gonna buy a 3DS!!!!



You better hurry up and dev Space Impakto 3DS!


----------



## Ben_j (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't think I would do as good as 9th place with MIDIControl DS ! and I think it's the highest ranked non-game homebrew in the DS category so I'm pretty glad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : and of course, congratulations to the winners, especially to Pate for DSx86, well deserved !


----------



## Dirbaio (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm just.. wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks to everyone who voted me!

Yeah, there is a lot of room for improvement in Fireworlds, so I will probably make Fireworlds 2. Not just bug fixes, but a new game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It can be a community-made sequel if people are interested in helping with coding, level-making, drawing...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners and thank you for making some awesome stuff!


----------



## wasim (Jul 7, 2011)

cool
space impakto ds won !!


----------



## relminator (Jul 7, 2011)

smealum said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't say I didn't want to win but losing to relminator is good in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Congrats to you too.

It was close. Very close. You beat me last time though. ;*)  Yeah, both Pate and Alekmaul are rich now. LOL


p1ngpong: Someday when it gets haxxored. :*)


----------



## Gh0sti (Jul 7, 2011)

nice congrats


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to relminator, Pate & Alekmaul (Also everyone else), but damn you 3 won shit load of cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now to patiently wait for my PM of the previous competition of tuts xD.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 7, 2011)

Well deserved Patrick! A big congrats to the rest of you as well for keeping the homebrew scene alive


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 7, 2011)

ah the Zimbabwean won the special prize, worthy winner who revived the r4 ds
IMHO the 3 ppl mentioned above deserve their prize (and all others) sincerely bcz of their dedication to making different things and continuously striving to achieve it.
someone like alekmaul make 3 sws tht were not only stable and good but worked better than expected
some entries brought new ideas like gba emu and 3d homebrew in addition to other entries
u gotta love the final outcome of a well developed software
congrats to all!

AHH! we forgot the donators. without u guys.... i wouldnt have edited this post
Thanks to u all!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was a real pleasure to test all those awesome homebrews... and trust me, judging was really difficult! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up with the great work, guys (and gals?)


----------



## Snailface (Jul 7, 2011)

That's cool the ywg won an award, I'm sure not many will argue -- his firmware is awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm certain he'll show an outpouring of emotion when he finds out!


----------



## Pate (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, what an overwhelmingly nice surprise to see my project at the top of the list! Huge thanks to everyone who voted for DSx86 (and DS2x86), I am quite humbled by your interest and support!

Also my greetings to all the other winners and participants (and of course organizers and donators!) for this event! Too bad it is over, it was quite fun to take part, and it was a big motivation boost to keep working on my projects.

Thanks also to all of you who have tested DSx86 and DS2x86 and sent me the debug logs and other information, without your help I doubt I would have won this prize.

Now I gotta figure out the best use for the prize money! :-)

Pate


----------



## Killermech (Jul 7, 2011)

Pate said:
			
		

> Now I gotta figure out the best use for the prize money! :-)



I'd say, put the DS(2)x86 work on hold and go for a vacation for a week


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

congratulations to all winners !!!
also a special thnx for all the participants on the bounty !!
you all have done a great job


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 7, 2011)

COngrats to all u winners! Ur epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved messing with all this


----------



## MaxNuker (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations Everyone!!!! Now GO BUY 3DS AND START DEVELOPING! xD

Now talking truthly, you deserved it! The homebrews are all amazing, I tested them and i must say i enjoy them very much!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 7, 2011)

wow, i've got to get busy checking out some of these homebrew, and looks like it had a pretty good turnout, but i'm kinda sad that alekmaul won his 100th spot instead of iMenu sneaking in on the DSTWO homebrew section

regardless, congratz to everyone, keep making your awesome crap


----------



## funem (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners, nice to see such quality software being produced. Well done to everyone else.

Best $15 I ever spent.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to everyone! This was an interesting competition and sparked my interest quite fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the good work!


-Qtis


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, yay! I am glad to see BAGPlug won!


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all winners.

Warmest wishes from your badass axew fan


----------



## luke_c (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations all! I had real trouble deciding who to vote for, some wonderful entries this year!


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 7, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> ...looks like it had a pretty good turnout, but i'm kinda sad that alekmaul won his 100th spot instead of iMenu sneaking in on the DSTWO homebrew section



The only thing that bothers me is that 
(1) 3 emulators in the same section
(2) 2 emulators for the same machine in different sections by the same coder

I'm not bitter though, congrats everyone.


----------



## BassAceGold (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow the difference between first and second in the DSTwo category is brutally close. To think if I had not entered that Nyan cat for DSTwo, it could have easily swayed to a 4 point lead for DS2x86 or maybe could have put iMenu into 3rd.

Regardless of my position, I'm shocked at how well BAGplug has been adopted by the DSTwo users. BAGplug had a very low user base in release 1.0 but then exponentially grew after release 2.0. I like to attribute that to the new skin I created for the release (first release had a horrible skin, but I'm no artists), for without it, no one would even care about the amount of features included.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure exactly how many people are using BAGplug now, whatever the number, it is way higher than I could ever imagine. I'm happy to have created a product that happens to fulfill the needs and wants of a menu for so many people.

For that, I just want to say thank you to all the members who have provided feedback (good and negative) for the project, without it, BAGplug would not be the way it is today. Also thanks to the users (mentioned in first post of BAGplug thread) who contributed icons and box art for various systems and homebrew, if everyone had to make their own visual content, BAGplug probably wouldn't be as popular as it is.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratz to all winners.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. ModMii for Windows (Wii Entry -- PC Software) (23 points)
> 2. DESCENT (Wii Entry) (22 points)



lol, that was close. What if both entries would have recieved equal points? I would made DESCENT No. 1 because unlike ModMii it's a real Wii homebrew application, compiled with devkitPPC/libogc and not just a compilation of tools from others with a batch script. Nonetheless ModMii is still one of the best things happend to the Wii scene, special congratz to XFlak.


----------



## alekmaul (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I was very surprised about results and also very happy.
I know it's only emulators but my goal was to allow DS-i users with iEvo to use them.
As as said previously, i will continue to port uems to DS-i and Ds and DSTwo of course.
I will also continue to do some games for DS/DSi.

For example, here is my todo list for next months :
- Mame4All with Neogeo support (only few games due to memory pb) and bug fixing
- A5200 with better analog joystick support
- ColecoDS with DSi support

- Some new games for another compo perhaps ... ;-)

Congratulations for all people who participate to this bounty and thanks again for the prizes.

See you for the next bounty !


----------



## Satangel (Jul 7, 2011)

Fantastic initiative from GBAtemp, as usual they really think about the community and can offer some worthwhile prizes. I think the winners are actually more happy with winning money (and lots of it!) than winning some material things like flashcards.


----------



## sulfyr (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners.

And to the judges.. Thx for the 3 votes.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 20. TanksDS (WIP) (DS Entry) (3 points)


I guess you liked the menu or something, cause as far as I can tell you haven't played the game.
TanksDS is currently only playable online and all servers are registered in a database.
As far as I can tell no servers have been registered since May 24th when I finished developing.
I put a lot of effort into this. You could at least have tested it properly.

Also rofl at 2x source ripped Atari emulators.

And if I sound butt hurt it’s because I put an insane amount of effort into debugging the network protocol.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 7, 2011)

congrats to all the winners!

imo, xflak and giantpune made the biggest contributions for the Wii despite their being PC apps.  you guys have modded/fixed a lot of wiis!


----------



## Burton (Jul 7, 2011)

Giantpune should've deserved a prize too. His nand creator PC Utility is really helpful. I thought for sure it was going to be mentioned there (I mean in the first three places).


----------



## knightFox (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all Winners. Was a realy hard to win compo!


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners. The homebrew projects were fantastic.


----------



## Minox (Jul 7, 2011)

sulfyr said:
			
		

> And to the judges.. Thx for the 3 votes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only speak for myself, but I did not manage to get it working.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm sorry I couldn't test tankDS properly, I launched it few times until realizing it needed to be played online (and needed a router setting change, which I never did).
And, between us, creating a room without anyone to join is just weird.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I agree that nobody asked to host/join a party to try it with another DS user.

I pressed select on Local play (which doesn't require registering/logging to the servers) to play alone, but it's just ending when the missile hit the floor.

What I could judge:
The land is limited by the screen size which limits the action and place to go/hide, defeating the possibility to aim this far/high/strong away of the screen.
When a missile go to high, it's trajectory appears on the bottom part of the screen.
I could only buy the 50$ machine or 25$ rocket without winning more money.
The menu and musics are fine.

I couldn't test more without playing online.
unfortunately it's not a game you can play occasionally when you have few minutes of free time, you have to be online at home (router setting) or with a friend.


Another Homebrew I couldn't test properly is PicocDS, which requires C/C++ knowledge.
And Chatme not working at all. (just a graphical interface without working events).


----------



## Schmendrick (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners! This bounty had some really awesome submissions.

Though I hadn't expected to win anything, I'm a little sad to see my game all the way down at a shared 17th spot (only one spot higher than the non-game 'homebrew nyan'?).

Anyway, this was fun; you guys should make this a (bi-?)annual thing! I'm sure DS/Wii homebrew will stick around much longer that way.


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners, I'm glad to see ywg won the special prize.


----------



## smealum (Jul 8, 2011)

sulfyr said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all the winners.
> 
> And to the judges.. Thx for the 3 votes.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, such a thing happened to me a couple years back and I ended up losing the competition because judges couldn't get my (also online) game to work and as a result simply decided not to judge it, without even contacting me for support...
What i'm trying to say is I totally agree with you in that the judges should have made more of an effort to try and get it to work.

(don't agree with the atari emulators part though, emulators are hard work and if you can't respect other people's work you can expect them to respect yours...)


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations to all the entries! 
I have not used BAGPlug, but after looking at people opinions and this, I think I'm gonna set it up in my SuperCard.

Oh and, hopefully this isn't the last time GBATemp hosts a Homebrew Bounty. It would be awesome to see a HB2012 or 2013, even if the development is for DS and Wii. Getting more quality entries like this... would be awesome.


----------



## WioWao (Jul 8, 2011)

smealum said:
			
		

> emulators are hard work and if you can't respect other people's work you can expect them to respect yours...


They definitely are! From user perspective it could look like that all one did was to download the source of an emulator(Atari ones, he even stated in his post he did this), (presumably in C++) and then alter it to run on the DS using it's I/O etc. Of course i do not know about this, but it does seem a bit lame to win next to 1000$ for doing that. Also, i do not think this is what Team Cyclops was expecting when they donated two grand, i doubt these 4 entries are making people rush to the nearest Cyclo reseller. DSx86 seems useful though, but oi, they had to choose some winners!

Oh well, one might hope the prizes are spend on 3DS's so that it may have great homebrew once that gets to be a common thing.


----------



## relminator (Jul 8, 2011)

My daughter was so ecstatic that she's getting a 3DS!  Plus I could use BagPlug now since I'm getting a SCDS from Modariffic for free.

What games do you recommend I buy?

Thanks to all!

Smea: You getting a 3DS too? ;*)


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations, everyone. And Alekmaul got like 1/4th of all the places. 0_o
EDIT:@Realm
SF4 is fun and oot is a must.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 8, 2011)

funem said:
			
		

> Congrats to all the winners, nice to see such quality software being produced. Well done to everyone else.
> 
> Best $15 I ever spent.



Same for me, except I only donated $10. I'm poor, unlike Pate and alek now.

[edit]
@WioWao team Cyclops was trying to promote their cart and promote DSi homebrew, I think they did a pretty good job
[/edit]


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I couldn't test tankDS properly, I launched it few times until realizing it needed to be played online (and needed a router setting change, which I never did).
> And, between us, creating a room without anyone to join is just weird.
> 
> 
> ...


I was having the same problems, it kept crashing on me though and there were what I felt more impressive homebrew out there on the judging table


----------



## mechadylan (Jul 8, 2011)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> I didn't think I would do as good as 9th place with MIDIControl DS ! and I think it's the highest ranked non-game homebrew in the DS category so I'm pretty glad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 9th place finish, my friend.  Although your submission wasn't the "flashiest" of homebrews, I feel that your technological breakthroughs should have merited some sort of "special recognition."  

To create a finished product with the tools given is one thing; but to create a more refined homebrew/tool with said tools so that others can build upon them is not only unprecedented and unselfish...it's downright admirable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MIDIControlDS holds these qualities in an unbiased and almost natural method;  and I have no doubt that it will eventually flourish into at best the de-facto MIDI-DS standard, or worst case scenario... the last great MIDI-DS homebrew capable of just such.  In either case, nothing came close to this "homebrew," imo.  

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Opium (Jul 8, 2011)

There were some great entries. Congrats to all the winners and donaters! Nice work


----------



## smealum (Jul 8, 2011)

relminator said:
			
		

> Smea: You getting a 3DS too? ;*)


Heh, no, I can't because I'm sharing the prize money with Lobo (since he did all the graphics for Arsenal), so I won't have enough money left to get a 3DS.


----------



## jubei867 (Jul 8, 2011)

So many good homebrew programs were brought to us through this compo! Really enjoying these, so congrats to every entry! I'm also really happy about reaching the 5th place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks to everybody involved in this compo


----------



## Nujui (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome job to all makers.

A round of grog to all of you!


----------



## Walker D (Jul 8, 2011)

Really good homebrews!!   The winners deserve it all      ....one of my favorites is Space Impakto DS by relminator    ...congrats to him!!


----------



## davidgf (Jul 10, 2011)

Received the prize!
Thanks to GBAtemp and the donators for this great contest!!!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 10, 2011)

WOW!! I am rather shocked that none of giantpune's wii homebrew made it into the top 3 at all. Either you all overlooked the GREAT work that he did, or some people are being biased for some reason.

SmashStackPAL/KOR was a huge feat in it's own and allowed homebrew to be possible on korean wii's on 4.3, plus many other great things it has opened the doors for.

Nandextract may not be the first nand extractor, but it is by far the best, plus it is cross platform.

NandBinCheck is a wonderful piece of software. This is great for noobs and wii experts. Instead of screwing around trying to figure out what might be the problem with your wii, make a nand dump and run punes app. How freaking simple is that? No one else has ever attempted to create something so useful for the wii in this manner. And this is also multi platform too.

ohneswanzenegger, need I say more? Well apparently I do. This is my favorite of the apps that he has created. The effort that pune put into this app is amazing. He did a lot more than just port some already programmed game. He made this software to help all those people that need to send their wii's in for repair to nintendo, and it is the cure all for those wii's that just have too much screwed up in the filesystem for normal apps to work. If you ever needed to sell your wii to someone else then you can remove every trace of homebrew (besides bootmii in boot2) using this app and flashing the created nand.bin to your wii. People have struggled, and I have seen hundreds of threads about how to virginize a wii, and this app is the answer. How could this have ever been overlooked and not made it to first place is beyond me. I'm sure most of the people that did judge this competition never bothered to try this app out and do not realize how great of an app it is. And again, this is also a multi platform app.

I hope in due time everyone realizes what type of accomplishments pune's work is. And further more, I hope that this loss does not discourage pune from continuing to work on the wii. He is truly one of the best coders in the wii scene and deserves a lot more credit than what he is given.

good day.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 10, 2011)

For my part, I gave more importance to actual homebrew (the one launched on the console) instead of computer applications.
I voted for games which deal with graphics, sounds, inputs, events, even 3D.

Only SmashStack is used on the Wii, and as said in the readme he didn't do a lot as all the sources are from other developers.
I'm not saying he didn't do anything, because if he didn't there weren't this exploit available to PAL users. All his tools are great, but I don't think it was homebrew.

Though, other judges seems to not have the same view as me as ModMii won the first place.


----------



## relminator (Jul 11, 2011)

Got my prize. Waiting for the 3DS to arrive is nerve-wracking. ;*)

Thanks to all!


----------



## XFlak (Jul 13, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> Giantpune should've deserved a prize too. His nand creator PC Utility is really helpful. I thought for sure it was going to be mentioned there (I mean in the first three places).


Honestly, even though I'm happy to have gotten first place, I think giantpune deserved it more... and if not 1st place, then at least somewhere in the top 3!

This is why I've donated $50 to giantpune from my winnings and I encourage like minded individuals to do the same.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 13, 2011)

You're a good guy xflak.

Pune says he's going on strike.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 14, 2011)

It's not like he developed them only to win a homebrew competition, he already was developing the tools before the competition announcement.
He submitted them because it was Wii related, but created them for himself first (I guess he enjoy understanding how the wii is working and how to interact with it's internal and files format, like most developers do).

His tools are useful for the community and he is working hard on them, the people using them should be grateful and decide by themselves to make donations, but I don't see why he should be on strike because he didn't win.
Then, all the other participants not in the top 3 should be on strike and stop making homebrew too?

Next bounty should have all the prices divided by participant number and all of them will be winners, like on funfair games "no losers, everyone's a winner".


----------



## Costello (Jul 14, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> It's not like he developed them only to win a homebrew competition, he already was developing the tools before the competition announcement.
> He submitted them because it was Wii related, but created them for himself first (I guess he enjoy understanding how the wii is working and how to interact with it's internal and files format, like most developers do).
> 
> His tools are useful for the community and he is working hard on them, the people using them should be grateful and decide by themselves to make donations, but I don't see why he should be on strike because he didn't win.
> ...


except some would whine because they get less money


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2011)

Next time, maybe consider that every participant could get a tshirt of the bounty (with sponsors on it), just to say, "i was here !".


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 14, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> *It's not like he developed them only to win a homebrew competition,* he already was developing the tools before the competition announcement.
> He submitted them because it was Wii related, but created them for himself first (I guess he enjoy understanding how the wii is working and how to interact with it's internal and files format, like most developers do).
> 
> His tools are useful for the community and he is working hard on them, the people using them should be grateful and decide by themselves to make donations, but I don't see why he should be on strike because he didn't win.
> ...


Actually, he did onl;y publically release this stuff just for the homebrew competition. He personally did not need these apps because he does know the FS so well that he could manually do it himself on a per basis if he wanted to. I should know, I was his first beta tester. It was only a month after the announcement of the competition that he contacted me and he told me of his hope about winning the competition with his software. Both him and I were sure that his apps were going to win because of how original they were and how useful they were. I did not doubt him winning the competition one single bit. But of course, there are too many people that judged this competition that never tried his app because it was too 'hard core' for them to risk their wii with, and that is the only reason why he did not win this hands down. It is a crying shame. It is so much of a shame that our good friend Xflak is even donating some of his winnings bc he knows pune really deserves it.

People that do the judging need to open their eyes to ALL of the entries and try them all out fully before making a choice. This was a complete fail. I have lost respect for GBATemp even more than I had before.

I think a consolation price is due to pune... at the very least... if not an apology.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 15, 2011)

An apology? Are you kidding? You cant be serious....

And why should he get a consolation "price" over anyone else who didn't win? Does that happen in any other competition of this type?

The Judges cast their votes as they saw fit, and the winners were selected due to the number of votes each entry received. You whining on and on about the decision wont change anything. 

As for you losing respect for the temp, I guess we will try and soldier on regardless without your precious respect.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 15, 2011)

Next year we're just buying a t-shirt cannon and we'll shoot it into a large crowd of homebrewers to decide. So you can't blame us for anything.

Anyway, if you don't like the rules then don't play the game.


----------



## XFlak (Jul 15, 2011)

lets all calm down, those who want to right the "wrong" can send pune a donation, those who don't can just chill and enjoy the status quo. But remember, Pune is a pioneer in this scene, so putting an end his strike will benefit us all.

Honestly, my only beef (albeit minor) is that a *mod* thinks its okay to say something like this "I guess we will try and soldier on regardless without your *precious* respect.", that is a loaded comment and to me it sounds like you are trying to start an argument. Don't get me wrong, I know Foez says loaded things all the time, but he's not a mod... I expect more from you guys.... and hopefully this post isn't also seen as a loaded comment, lol, but then again I'm not a mod so w/e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peace


----------



## Burton (Jul 16, 2011)

XFlak said:
			
		

> lets all calm down, those who want to right the "wrong" can send pune a donation, those who don't can just chill and enjoy the status quo. But remember, Pune is a pioneer in this scene, so putting an end his strike will benefit us all.
> 
> Honestly, my only beef (albeit minor) is that a *mod* thinks its okay to say something like this "I guess we will try and soldier on regardless without your *precious* respect.", that is a loaded comment and to me it sounds like you are trying to start an argument. Don't get me wrong, I know Foez says loaded things all the time, but he's not a mod... I expect more from you guys.... and hopefully this post isn't also seen as a loaded comment, lol, but then again I'm not a mod so w/e
> 
> ...



I pm'd Pune telling him I was going to give him a donation because in essence, we members that are very familiar with the Wii Scene know that his work is a masterpiece and unique. There's no other app like  *ohneswanzenegger* elsewhere.

I think that in the next competition it should be divided in two or more categories like:

Wii Entries:
1) Wii Hombrew 1st, 2nd, 3rd place
2) *Pc applications for Wii* 1st, 2nd, 3rd place

... and so on with the other consoles or projects.

I think this way there is a better chance for *certain* projects to win higher places.

...as for Xflak's comment it's true that there are people who moderate this community in a professional way as his / her position requires and I'm really grateful of them, however there are _others_ that reply (I don't know if it is abuse of Power or what) so harsh that makes one wonder how he/_**she**_ gained that position.


----------



## Costello (Jul 16, 2011)

XFlak said:
			
		

> lets all calm down, those who want to right the "wrong" can send pune a donation, those who don't can just chill and enjoy the status quo. But remember, Pune is a pioneer in this scene, so putting an end his strike will benefit us all.
> 
> Honestly, my only beef (albeit minor) is that a *mod* thinks its okay to say something like this "I guess we will try and soldier on regardless without your *precious* respect.", that is a loaded comment and to me it sounds like you are trying to start an argument. Don't get me wrong, I know Foez says loaded things all the time, but he's not a mod... I expect more from you guys.... and hopefully this post isn't also seen as a loaded comment, lol, but then again I'm not a mod so w/e
> 
> ...


after GBAtemp donated $2500 and organized the whole thing, it would be an understatement to say that it's ungrateful to complain to us like that.
it's a lack of respect for the effort that we've put into the event.
you can't expect respect if you don't respect us in the first place.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 17, 2011)

Wouldn't it be a good idea to go ahead and _officially_ announce Homebrew Bounty 2012?

Reasons:

1. A full year of development time will lead to better homebrew.
2. Since interest in the DS and Wii is declining, we need more exposure time to spread the word about the contest to compensate.
3. More time to gather a large prize purse. More money = more incentive for great homebrew.
4. Since the previous contest has just concluded and prize money awarded, interest should be higher now than later. Strike while the iron is hot.
5. I know devs can simply be told "Go ahead and start, what's stopping you?", but an official announcement would certainly trigger more development.

Another idea: add a PSP homebrew catagory. I've noticed a lot of scene migration to this platform lately here, so shouldn't we address it?  (PS3 too, wth)
(my apologies if these ideas bother the already exausted staff, I'm sure the previous contest was a lot of work and I'm mindful and respectful of that fact.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 17, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> you can't expect respect if you don't respect us in the first place.


There's been plenty of respect, some has been lost, but not all. Still, an authorative figure should always handle things professionally. But personally, I was not bothered by his comment.

My only point that I'm trying to make is that I'm sure that most people who did the judging had never tried punes app. So since that is the case, how could he have ever been given a fair chance? Out of the 162 points that were divided among the wii homebrew apps (I'm assuming 1 point = 1 vote, correct me if there was not 162 judges and let me know how it really worked), but no matter what the case was, I'm sure only a very very small percentage actually tried punes app out. I bet even a smaller percentage actually flashed the created nand.bin to their wii. I am willing to bet most judges just read the description and said to themselves "ehh, it sounds cool, but not what I care about", and then they never bothered to look into it even deeper.

Really, how many of the judges can *honestly* say that they downloaded punes apps and tried them out?

Out of all the entried in the competition, his thread about ohneswanzenegger has the third most replies from other users in the homebrew bounty entries section of the forum. His thread has the most out of all the wii homebrew entries. The only 2 other threads that have more replies are for DS and DSI homebrew. So there is OBVIOUSLY quite an interest in the community for his app. Although the amount of replies in a thread does not give an exact science about how interested other users are, but it certainly says a lot.

And the reason why I say that pune deserves an apology is because of all those who did the judging but did not bother to even try out his app. That is extremely unfair. Anyone who puts an app (or 3) into a competition should have their app/s looked at by the 'qualified' judges. Each judge should take the same amount of time playing with each homebrew app to be able to make a fair and unbiased opinion.

I'm sure this will now get a bunch of replies with people saying that they tried it out, even though they are lying and never even downloaded it. But to prove my point, I'll have pune pull up the statistics for when and how many times his apps have been downloaded. If anyone who was a judge had decided to not download the app before the judging started (which was most) then there should have been a big increase in the amount of times it was downloaded when the judging started *if* the judges were giving every developer a fair chance.

How many of the judges had non-vulnerable boot1 wii's (so no bootmii in boot2) would even dare have the balls to try flashing some randomly created nand.bin file to their wii? I'm probably one of the few willing to do that.

So was pune given a fair chance? No. Did he deserve better than that? Yes.

The whole point to this competition was to reward those who develop great thing and to give them encouragement to continue on with what they are great, well, now we just lost the wonderful potential of someone who has already done a huge amount of work and effort for the community.

I've donated to pune a few different times in the past. I test things out for him. At least if he makes something and decides not to share with the community, then I'm sure he would still share with me. So this is all the communities loss, not so much mine.


----------



## Another World (Jul 17, 2011)

Judges were sent a pack which included the last update for each entered file. He can check his stats all he wants and they will not reflect the amount of people who judged for the Wii category. 

Please *STOP* assuming you know how the judging was conducted, you are only making yourself look rather foolish.

It is rather admirable that you are such a fan of his work that you feel he deserved to win. The fact remains that his files were tested and considered by those who judged the Wii category and they did not vote him the winner. 

Are you posting under the assumption that our competition included professional judges who do this type of thing for a living? In actuality the judges were made up of your peers and your peers felt they did not want to award him a prize. Asking GBATemp to apologize for their decision is an outlandish request, one for which you should apologize for.

We tried very hard to have a fun, open, respectful, and honest competition. We don’t need our good name sullied by your derogatory comments based on your personal opinion of what you think went down verses how it all actually happened.

-Another World


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 17, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> We don’t need our good name sullied by your *derogatory comments* based on your personal opinion of what you think went down verses how it all actually happened.


Derogatory? What did I say that you feel was derogatory? I've been trying to say my thoughts and opinions without cussing or sounding like I'm yelling at anyone. As far as I can find, the only single comment that I can see that could even be considered derogatory was the "fail competition" comment.

Hey, I have an opinion and I am going to speak it. At least you did enlighten me on the 'pack' thing, that I was not aware of. But that still does not prove that everyone actually tried it. Were you a judge? Did you fully try out his app and flash the nand.bin to your wii?


----------



## Another World (Jul 17, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> Were you a judge? Did you fully try out his app and flash the nand.bin to your wii?



sadly (because i grew up with nintendo), i personally feel the wii is a huge gimmick and i suspect that i will never own one. i judged for the ds, dsi, and scds2 categories. these are the sections i am intimately familiar with. during one brief second i did consider judging the wii category based solely on extensive research but i quickly decided that would be a misuse of my judging position.

-another world


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 17, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> sadly (because i grew up with nintendo), i personally feel the wii is a huge gimmick and i suspect that i will never own one. i judged for the ds, dsi, and scds2 categories. these are the sections i am intimately familiar with. during one brief second i did consider judging the wii category based solely on extensive research *but i quickly decided that would be a misuse of my judging position.*
> 
> -another world


I can respect you for that.

BTW, how's carmageddon treating you out there?


----------



## Another World (Jul 17, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> BTW, how's carmageddon treating you out there?



lol. most people got so scared they are staying off the freeways. its not bad at all really, normal traffic. its a good thing they didn't do it during the week.

-another world


----------



## PsyBlade (Jul 22, 2011)

What I missed in this competition is criticism.
My app got last place, yet no one lost word a about why.

Maybe offer some way to do it anonymously next time.
Eg ask them to write a ~1-10 word judgement and publish the most meaningful alongside the results.

Even though I expected to be placed in the lower regions the single point dampened my motivation to continue. I think knowing what might need improvement makes this a lot easier in most cases.

Personally I would have even preferred "I think its useless" (well it IS to most people) to silence.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 20, 2012)

PsyBlade said:


> What I missed in this competition is criticism.
> My app got last place, yet no one lost word a about why.
> 
> Maybe offer some way to do it anonymously next time.
> ...



I can see the point your making about having no feedback. That would be much better. I wouldn't be to hard on yourself for coming last though look at all the competition you where up against. Good luck if you ever enter future homebrew competitions.


Whoops! How the hell Did I end up in here from the front page? I thought this was a new post. Sorry for the necro bump! It seems I got here from Another worlds post about the 2012 bounty! I should head to bed, lol .


----------



## DarkMuha (May 15, 2012)

i think it would be better if we wait till the 3DS/PSV get hacked.


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2012)

DarkMuha said:


> i think it would be better if we wait till the 3DS/PSV get hacked.


For what?


----------



## DarkMuha (May 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> DarkMuha said:
> 
> 
> > i think it would be better if we wait till the 3DS/PSV get hacked.
> ...



fpor the next homebrew bounty. when there is a new one i would develop nice stuff too.


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 16, 2016)

Costello said:


> The GBAtemp 2011 Homebrew Bounty has come to a glorious end. We have finished calculating the rankings and the results can be found further below. This has been a major success:
> 
> Nearly 60 projects were submitted in this edition, either new projects or major updates
> There was nearly $5,500 up for grabs in multiple categories
> ...



Yeah! What an amazing time!  So many different people involved with this. And so much donations!   

I think it's time for a new Homebrew Bounty. This time with 3ds homebrew  

What do you think?


----------

